# Actiontec DSL Modem and VPN



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok, here's the senario.
Our office network has a SonicWall VPN router and we have 35 or so on the road salesmen that connect to our network to place orders. We have a specific user that just got Qwest DSL service so he can VPN in from home. The modem that Quest provided him is an ActionTec GT701-WG. 
http://www.qwest.com/internethelp/modems/gt701/index.html

Now the problem. He is able to surf the internet but unable to VPN into the office network. He can VPN at other salesmen's houses because they are set up with cable internet. This is tough to trouble shoot this situation because I am not at his house but about 400 miles away. I downloaded the manual and it has a section on advanced features. In the advance features it stated to call Qwest reguarding VPN passthrough. I told our salesman to call Qwest to guide him through this since they supply the technical support for his DSL service. The said that, by default, the modem is open to pass VPN and if you need any more technical support on this you have to call ActionTec. They gave him a number for Actiontec and I called ActionTec. Like most techsupport for computer companies I got the pleasure to talk to Habib. Trying to understand what he is saying they generously said that "since the modem was provided by Qwest, they are responsible for technical support".

Here we go with the run-around. Called Qwest back, they said that this was an issue with the VPN software (SonicWall Client VPN) and the modem and said that I had to call ActionTec on this issue and that ActionTec will charge a $30 fee to try and resolve this issue. Now this is getting to be a racket. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## BjKooz (Nov 16, 2005)

I would love to know the answer to this problem - I have a very similar problem. Please let me know if you get an answer!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Per FAQ on the link ActionTec link

"Which Virtual Private Networking (VPN) protocols are supported?
The Actiontec® Wireless-Ready DSL Gateway – Model GT701-wg supports pass-through for IPSec, PPTP and L2TP. Up to eight VPN "pass-through" sessions can be passed through the modem at one time."

Has he connected via wire to the modem?

Can he ping the VPN gateway?

Is it possible the VPN has the same private IP address that is assigned by this router? I have run into something like this before.

JamesO


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

JamesO said:


> Has he connected via wire to the modem?


The laptop is connect via cat5 cable to the modem



JamesO said:


> Can he ping the VPN gateway?


He can ping the VPN gateway.



JamesO said:


> Is it possible the VPN has the same private IP address that is assigned by this router?


Nope the he is getting a 192.168.x.x IP from his router but the VPN connection is not getting an IP at all. (0.0.0.0). If he goes over to his friends house (cable internet) he gets a VPN connection and a IP from our network almost immediately. 

I cannot see it being a problem with the SonicWall software. There are tons of companies using SonicWall for VPN.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I am stabbing in the dark a bit here?

Have him start an extended ping to the VPN IP address and see what the Ping times are and if for some reason there are time outs or high latency?? I have run into many problems here lately with DSL and phone line hum causing intermittent line errors and DSL disconnects.

I am thinking that maybe for some reason there is a timing issue and a process stops due to lack of response?

Is there anyway to test a different VPN connection that is a known working connection via this DSL line as a test case? 

JamesO


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Problem resolved. It appears as if our office IP address are conflicting with his on his home network. Our network in on a 192.168.0.x scope and his home network is on the same. We switched his router to handout address on the 192.168.1.x scope and it is all working fine now.


----------



## joedykie (Mar 2, 2006)

Set the modem to bridge mode and user windows to connect. You may need to clone the modem mac into the NIC if you are a DHCP connection. Otherwise just make a PPPoE connection with windows. When windows is connecting with the modem as a bridge, your VPN will work.
:smooch:


----------



## bishop123 (Mar 12, 2006)

*ActionTec GT701-WG problem with VOIP*

I've been at this for 4 hours with tech support from everyone. I have a Vonage router hooking into this ActionTec GT701-WG modem. I have internet through the Vonage router but the phone does not work and the "phone lights" do not come on. Actiontec support says that I just need to place my WAN address into the DMZ box (have no clue what they are talking about). I tried that with them on the phone. Still doesn't work. Vonage says that I just need to bridge the modem. Actiontec says that wont work and that I dont have to do that. In fact they said my dsl would not work if I bridged it. I am at the point of just giving up the whole thing, but really need the system to work for business purposes. Any suggestions, dont hesitate to reply at [email protected] my name is Ryan. Thanks.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Bishop123,

You might really want to start a new thread for your question. This way it wont confuse matters.

Anyway does your Action tech have the a built in 4 port wired Ethernet switch?
What model Linksys Vonage adapter do you have?

JamesO


----------

